# Speaker output going to mic input



## DjinnX7 (Dec 12, 2005)

I recently purchased a new computer which my headset mic does not function on. The physical microphone itself is working properly and I have made sure that it is unmuted in the volume controls. Also the sound from my speaker output is being used as the mic input. For example, if I am listening to music with the voice recorder program opened the music will be recorded. I have a Realtek AC'97 onboard sound card on an ASUS motherboard. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Speaker output to Mic input .... is a NO-NO.
What Recorder program are you using ... ???
You should be able to record whatever the Computer is playing without any external wiring.


----------



## DjinnX7 (Dec 12, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Speaker output to Mic input .... is a NO-NO.
> What Recorder program are you using ... ???
> You should be able to record whatever the Computer is playing without any external wiring.


I'm using the generic program titled "Sound Recorder" that comes with Windows which is under Programs>Accessories>Entertainment>Sound Recorder. This also happens with other programs, I was just using that one as an example. The same thing happens in Ventrilo.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You need to get this Freeware ....
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
It can record and edit anything you Computer is playing.
I assume you have windows XP.


----------



## DjinnX7 (Dec 12, 2005)

Noyb said:


> You need to get this Freeware ....
> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
> It can record and edit anything you Computer is playing.
> I assume you have windows XP.


I think you misunderstood. I'm not trying to record anything my computer is playing, I'm trying to get my microphone on my headset to work. My computer is not receiving input to the microphone but it is using the sound going to the headset speakers as the microphone input. I do not want this to happen and it's not due to me trying to setup some external wiring to make it happen. Everything is plugged in normally. I think it may be some symptom of the Universal Audio Jacks my motherboard uses.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Could it be that you have your sound configuration for quad speakers, and the mic input serves as the rear channel outputs in that configuration?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yea - I was confused.
But either way ... Audacity can select the source to record from.


----------



## DjinnX7 (Dec 12, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Could it be that you have your sound configuration for quad speakers, and the mic input serves as the rear channel outputs in that configuration?


My speakers are configured for a headphones setup as they are what I'm always using.


----------



## DjinnX7 (Dec 12, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Yea - I was confused.
> But either way ... Audacity can select the source to record from.


I'll download Audacity and see if it brings any enlightenment to my problem.


----------

